# Disney Aulani and ROFR question: Anybody lost a DVC Aulani contract before?



## Great3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello DVC Members,

I finally decide to purchase Disney Aulani and I am starting with a small 100 points subsidized contract. It is currently being sent for ROFR with DVC (makes me nervous thinking about it). In looking thru all the various ROFR threads I could find, it appears to me nobody ever had Aulani taken by ROFR before. ROFR appears to be really active for WDW resorts, but not Aulani.

Just wondering if anybody with Aulani lost a contract before to DVC ROFR?

I already own 3 other timeshares, with HGVC, WorldMark, and Silver Lake Resort in the last 5 years, and been considering DVC ever since. DVC was just too expensive back than (in my view point), because 100 points don't even get you a full week in a studio in Aulani (don't even talk about a 1 bedroom unit that I prefer staying in with a kitchen), that's why I been delaying the purchase for so long. I just couldn't seem to justify the cost of DVC back than.

Fast forward to today, I find that I mainly use my HGVC at Hilton Lagoon tower, and always found one week to not be enough, and usually wanted 10 days or longer for such a long flight. Plus it was always cheaper to fly back on a Mon/Tues/Wed than on the weekends if you do an exactly 1 week trip. I would always supplement my stays at hotels for last 3-4 nights in the past, but always felt nickeled and dimed with the resort fees and parking fees in Oahu. Plus, I finally got over the fact that I can live with just a microwave and small fridge the last few nights in a Studio, at least it will better than just a hotel room. I finally did the math, and decided Disney Aulani is for me, as I understand you get free parking as a DVC member, and no resort fees (just TOT tax that is everywhere for Hawaii). Plus, I have traded in the Marriott's Ko Olina before, and every time I walked thru Aulani, I always envied the people who get to use the lazy river. I always told myself one day I will get to use those pools in Aulani somehow. Now I am finally one step closer to achieving this dream!!!

So, wish me luck on a dream come true, and hopefully I pass ROFR. Will report back when I do. So, what's been your experience with ROFR and Aulani?

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2019)

Did you say how much you were paying for that per point?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, I just looked at the ROFR thread on the Disboards. They have reports of AUL passing and none taken in the last two years. Good news for you 

Hoping your dreams come true


----------



## Great3 (Mar 9, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Did you say how much you were paying for that per point?



Sorry, in my excitement and haste I forgot to mention I am paying $104 per point and closing costs.

Great3


----------



## Great3 (Mar 9, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah, I just looked at the ROFR thread on the Disboards. They have reports of AUL passing and none taken in the last two years. Good news for you
> 
> Hoping your dreams come true



Thanks Alwysonvac…  Yeah, I am thinking I will be okay, but it's still so nerve racking waiting...

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 9, 2019)

Aulani is my favorite DVC resort (along with AK). It is my favorite resort in all of Hawaii and I have been to Hawaii 8 times, staying in all 4 and 5 star resorts in the past on all the major islands. I bought 200 points for $82.50 through Fidelity about 1-2 years ago. $104 is probably okay for a smaller contract and given that Aulani has gone up in the resale market recently. I was told by my broker that DVC is not exercising ROFR at Aulani at any price. She was absolutely sure my offer would pass and it did. 

Aulani is really the best value IMHO in the DVC network right now between being a 4.5 start hotel on the beach in Hawaii, it is a gorgeous Hawaiian themed resort, it has among the lowest buy-in costs, and it is actually fairly easy to trade into other WDW resorts at the 7 month mark. The downsides are the MFs are a bit higher than other DVCs but overall, the difference is inconsequential to me.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 9, 2019)

I think it's a near certainty you'll be fine. Aulani isn't sold out, so there isn't much incentive for them to buy back points, except at a very bargain basement price. Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 9, 2019)

I suspect that in the long term, Aulani will sell for multiple increments over the current resale price. Hawaii is very expensive and us west coast people love to pay a lot of money for nothing. LOL


----------



## Great3 (Mar 10, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I suspect that in the long term, Aulani will sell for multiple increments over the current resale price. Hawaii is very expensive and us west coast people love to pay a lot of money for nothing. LOL



Now, wouldn't that be nice?  I always buy with expectations / assumptions that all timeshares will be worthless / 100% lost of principle when the time comes for me to exit, and just be happy / pleasantly surprise if there are value left at all.  Of course, for DVC, I hope this isn't true, but I still just try to keep my hopes down, so I won't be disappointed.  I plan on holding onto this DVC contract for 20-30 years, and sell sometime alone those lines, unless I happen to replace with an even bigger points contract.

Great3


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice price on a subsidized contract.  That resort has sold more slowly than Disney planned (they have started and finished a couple of WDW resorts since they started sell Aulani)  I think you will be fine My family really enjoyed Aulani last summer but it's a long way from the east coast.


----------



## Great3 (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, I am happy to report today, I got notification from my broker that my contract for Aulani passed ROFR.  Now just waiting on estoppel and closing.  Super excited!!!

History:  I made offer on Feb. 28th, seller and I each countered one time, and than seller accept at $104 that day.  We both signed contact same day, and it was submitted to DVC for ROFR review on next day on March 1st.  Today, March 12th, I passed ROFR, so about 12 days total (8 business days).  Thanks, for listening (reading).​
Great3


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2019)

Congratulations!

We are excited that we are staying at Aulani on 4/26/2019 for one night, before we go over to Marriott's Ko Olina for a week.  We have never been.  I got a one bedroom Island Gardens view.  It was 50 points, however.  Rick said, "How many????"  Hahahaha!


----------



## Great3 (Mar 12, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We are excited that we are staying at Aulani on 4/26/2019 for one night, before we go over to Marriott's Ko Olina for a week.  We have never been.  I got a one bedroom Island Gardens view.  It was 50 points, however.  Rick said, "How many????"  Hahahaha!



I stayed at Marriott's Ko Olina before, it was absolutely amazing.  You will love it.  Truth be told, I am actually not that big a fan of Disney, but my wife adores all things Disney, and I just wanted to make sure she is happy!!!  Besides, I always wanted to use the lazy river there, that I can do that all day long.


----------



## Swans5 (Mar 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We are excited that we are staying at Aulani on 4/26/2019 for one night, before we go over to Marriott's Ko Olina for a week.  We have never been.  I got a one bedroom Island Gardens view.  It was 50 points, however.  Rick said, "How many????"  Hahahaha!


I can't remember what their pool-under-construction periods are, but my sister just called the resort for an August visit and got the $50/night resort credit attached to her reservation. Worth checking if they are doing this in April. Fingers crossed the lazy river is available!


----------



## frank808 (Mar 16, 2019)

Swans5 said:


> I can't remember what their pool-under-construction periods are, but my sister just called the resort for an August visit and got the $50/night resort credit attached to her reservation. Worth checking if they are doing this in April. Fingers crossed the lazy river is available!


Refurbishment is from aug 19 to dec 17 according to dvc.  These pool areas will be closed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Everybody.  Although I haven't close yet, I feel very good now that I pass ROFR already, but still won't count my eggs until it hatched.

Am I crazy, I am already thinking about putting in an offer for another Aulani contract after reading all the threads about the possibility of renting out the points to cover your Maintenance Fee's? That way, I can get a 1-bedroom like I always loved / wanted (that was what put me off purchasing DVC for so long originally because of buy-in cost versus what you can get for your points for the MFs - only studios at Aulani for 100 points contract and not even a full week). I am starting to envision enough points for a 1 bedroom for a whole week or a little bit more now, and just renting out what I don't need. Originally, my plan was just a studio for a few nights to replace hotel stays. Man oh man, the possibilities, and the dream just keep on getting bigger!!! I am going to have to think about it some more.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## NotNew (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes, 100 points is difficult to use/get enjoyment from.


----------



## NotNew (Apr 20, 2019)

Here's the points chart for Aulani, I don't think anyone else pointed this out:

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/us-hawaii/aulani-hawaii/points-rooms/

Note you have to look at the subchart to see the points per day and then also remember to select the view.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2019)

Why wouldn't  DVC not want to exercise ROFR on subsidized contracts at just about any cost? Would it be cheaper in the long run to take it back in and resell it unsubsidized?


----------



## JohnB3 (Apr 20, 2019)

They still have a boat load of unsold inventory at Aulani so I don’t think you will see much focus on ROFR until they are much closer to sold out, at which point I’d expect the subsidized contracts to have more trouble that others.  I believe Disney sees Aulani as a failure


----------



## NotNew (Apr 20, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Why wouldn't  DVC not want to exercise ROFR on subsidized contracts at just about any cost? Would it be cheaper in the long run to take it back in and resell it unsubsidized?



I would agree. Disney has so many points to unload. They probably wont start to care until much more of the inventory sells out.


----------



## NotNew (Apr 20, 2019)

BTW, $80-100 / point is right where I've seen most everyone buy/sell right now.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 22, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Am I crazy, I am already thinking about putting in an offer for another Aulani contract after reading all the threads about the possibility of renting out the points to cover your Maintenance Fee's?



There is always a risk of a recession or gas price spikes that might limit travel and mean you'd have to eat the additional maintenance fees yourself. (DVC is relatively safe but it's a big cost up front and there are always risks, even if everything is roses right now.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2019)

What price is average for Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas?  I also love Wilderness (Boulder Ridge) and would love to know what those are going for.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What price is average for Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas?  I also love Wilderness (Boulder Ridge) and would love to know what those are going for.



Fidelity seems to have the most realistic listing prices. I purchased VGC from them at a price significantly less than other places I looked at. 

https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I just looked at Fidelity.  Looks like Boardwalk Villas is a good option for cost.  Some of the others are way out of my price range.  I would love to own Villas at Grand Californian, we go to Disneyland at least once a year, but I guess Peacock Suites is still my go-to for that.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just looked at Fidelity.  Looks like Boardwalk Villas is a good option for cost.  Some of the others are way out of my price range.  I would love to own Villas at Grand Californian, we go to Disneyland at least once a year, but I guess Peacock Suites is still my go-to for that.


Or use your existing SSR points for Grand Cal?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I wanted dates in June for VGC and entered a waitlist request.  I just wanted a couple of days in a studio or 1 bedroom.  Still hoping it comes through.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wanted dates in June for VGC and entered a waitlist request.  I just wanted a couple of days in a studio or 1 bedroom.  Still hoping it comes through.


Keep stalking in addition to the waitlist!  Pick up what you can on your own and adjust the WL as you go.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Keep stalking in addition to the waitlist!  Pick up what you can on your own and adjust the WL as you go.


Yes, I should do that.  Our son and his wife are celebrating their 3rd anniversary, and he wants to go to Galaxy's Edge.  I think they bought annual passes.  I know they reserved Paradise Pier for about $650 per night.  A studio is not terribly high points for early June.  I think it's only 20 points for a studio.  That is only about $140 cost.  That would save them money.  Little Bella will be 2, so she will love the characters and the rides this time.  Last time, she was baby of about 3 months.


----------



## Great3 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello DVC owners,

I am nearing the finish line.  Got my closing docs last week and returned it to title company.  Now just waiting on seller to return their closing docs and transaction to close, deed to be recorded, DVC account ownership to transfer to me, and points to show up.  After  typing it out, it seems like a lot still needs to happen still .

I am getting a little bit nervous as I am looking to book long Thanksgiving weekend (check-in 11/28/2019 to check-out 12/02/2019).  It's nearing the 7 months mark where it's opened to everybody and I will lose home resort priority.

Since I don't have DVC account yet, can one of you DVC owners give me a preview of availability in Aulani for me for above dates, all the studios type?

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Since I don't have DVC account yet, can one of you DVC owners give me a preview of availability in Aulani for me for above dates, all the studios type?
> 
> Thanks,
> Great3


All three studio views are still open (available) for those dates.


----------



## Great3 (Apr 22, 2019)

rhonda said:


> All three studio views are still open (available) for those dates.



Great, thanks for checking for me, that makes me feel better.  Although I thought there are four view types in Aulani, I guess one of the view may have been booked out already or just partial availability than.  Thanks again.

Great3


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What price is average for Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas?  I also love Wilderness (Boulder Ridge) and would love to know what those are going for.



Between Fidelity and DVC Resale, you can ascertain the average price per point.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, I should do that.  Our son and his wife are celebrating their 3rd anniversary, and he wants to go to Galaxy's Edge.  I think they bought annual passes.  I know they reserved Paradise Pier for about $650 per night.  A studio is not terribly high points for early June.  I think it's only 20 points for a studio.  That is only about $140 cost.  That would save them money.  Little Bella will be 2, so she will love the characters and the rides this time.  Last time, she was baby of about 3 months.


If you are not restricted, you could use dvc points for a room at paradise pier that would be less than the $650 a night.  Although you would be better off renting the dvc points and then paying cash for the room.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 22, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Great, thanks for checking for me, that makes me feel better.  Although I thought there are four view types in Aulani, I guess one of the view may have been booked out already or just partial availability than.  Thanks again.
> 
> Great3


Standard view, island/garden view, pool view and ocean view.  I am guessing but probably std view is no longer available.  But without checking online can't be 100% sure.  Also still in the home resort priority window.  When 7 month window opens, a lot of rooms will start getting booked.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Apr 22, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Standard view, island/garden view, pool view and ocean view.  I am guessing but probably std view is no longer available.  But without checking online can't be 100% sure.  Also still in the home resort priority window.  When 7 month window opens, a lot of rooms will start getting booked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yeah, the 7 month windows is coming up on a week.  I am hoping the seller return closing docs soon, it's been 1 week already.  Oh well, all I can do is play the waiting patiently game!!!

Great3


----------



## frank808 (Apr 22, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Yeah, the 7 month windows is coming up on a week.  I am hoping the seller return closing docs soon, it's been 1 week already.  Oh well, all I can do is play the waiting patiently game!!!
> 
> Great3


Even if seller returns docs today, it has to be filed with county.  Then it can take 2 weeks for disney to put you into system.  Then another week or so to load points and issue you a membership number and for you to access the system.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Apr 22, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Even if seller returns docs today, it has to be filed with county.  Then it can take 2 weeks for disney to put you into system.  Then another week or so to load points and issue you a membership number and for you to access the system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Understood, just the sooner the better .  Just keeping my fingers cross it will work out.  If it doesn't work out as plan, I will just figure something else out.  Not the end of the world!!!

Great3


----------



## JohnB3 (Apr 22, 2019)

You might think about renting points for your reservation and then renting out your points once they show up to recoup most of the cost.  It would cost you a couple of dollars a point but would remove the stress and ensure your stay


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 23, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What price is average for Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas?  I also love Wilderness (Boulder Ridge) and would love to know what those are going for.


DVC resales publishes the prices at which they have sold contracts. Disboards also has a ROFR thread...but it suffers from reporting bias.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-march-2019/


----------



## Great3 (Apr 23, 2019)

JohnB3 said:


> You might think about renting points for your reservation and then renting out your points once they show up to recoup most of the cost.  It would cost you a couple of dollars a point but would remove the stress and ensure your stay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well, I just got noticed today from the broker that seller sent in the closing docs, and that the transaction / escrow is now closed, so I think I will just take my chances in booking the next 2-3 weeks.  I already have Sat, Nov. 30th to Fri., Dec. 6th booked thru my HGVC ownership as my backup, but HGVC just don't have anything on Thurs., Thanksgiving day, and Fri.  Worse case, I just miss two extra days in Hawaii and enjoy Thanksgiving at home.  I just wanted to surprise my family with a DVC Aulani stay as well if we can make it work.  We got the already booked HGVC stay, and than a full week already booked for afterwards in Marriott Ko Olina, so I am not stress about not having a vacation !!!

Just thinking to get in two extra days in Oahu, and cut my HGVC shorter to 4 nights if DVC Aulani works out.

Great3


----------



## Great3 (Apr 23, 2019)

NotNew said:


> Yes, 100 points is difficult to use/get enjoyment from.



Yeah, 100 points probably get me at most 3-4 nights in a Studio with no views.

Thankfully, I am not depending on Disney Aulani for my core Hawaii vacation stays.  My HGVC is for my Hawaii stays.  This DVC Aulani, was meant more as a replacement for 2-4 nights of a hotel stay to take advantage of the lower weekday airfares.  I justify the extra cost of 2-4 extra nights in Oahu by the savings off the airplane tickets if I don't return on a Saturday.  I rather spend the same amount of money or less on a hotel (and get to stay longer in Hawaii), than put the money into airplane tickets.  Besides, I think if I had to stay in a studio for more than 3-4 nights, I would go crazy.

I really like / prefer having at least a 1 bedroom unit with full kitchen.

Great3


----------



## frank808 (Apr 23, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Well, I just got noticed today from the broker that seller sent in the closing docs, and that the transaction / escrow is now closed, so I think I will just take my chances in booking the next 2-3 weeks.  I already have Sat, Nov. 30th to Fri., Dec. 6th booked thru my HGVC ownership as my backup, but HGVC just don't have anything on Thurs., Thanksgiving day, and Fri.  Worse case, I just miss two extra days in Hawaii and enjoy Thanksgiving at home.  I just wanted to surprise my family with a DVC Aulani stay as well if we can make it work.  We got the already booked HGVC stay, and than a full week already booked for afterwards in Marriott Ko Olina, so I am not stress about not having a vacation !!!
> 
> Just thinking to get in two extra days in Oahu, and cut my HGVC shorter to 4 nights if DVC Aulani works out.
> 
> Great3



If you want to meet up at MKO, send me a PM.  Will be here at mko during nov and dec and would love to meet another tugger.  We are doing the opposite of you.  Here at mko until dec 22 then down to hhv until jan 2.  Then return back to mko.  

I own at hgvc, marriott and dvc so i am sure we have a few common topics of discussion.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Apr 23, 2019)

frank808 said:


> If you are not restricted, you could use dvc points for a room at paradise pier that would be less than the $650 a night.  Although you would be better off renting the dvc points and then paying cash for the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Wut?  She mentioned the studios were 20 points per night, so to be better off renting the points and paying cash for the room, Cindy would need to rent 20 points for greater than $650.  Or $33/point.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 23, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Wut?  She mentioned the studios were 20 points per night, so to be better off renting the points and paying cash for the room, Cindy would need to rent 20 points for greater than $650.  Or $33/point.


Yes, studios at VGC range from 20-32 points a night.  IF there is availability in 1 of the 23 studios.  There is no availability right now, hence the cash reservation at Paradise Pier hotel across the street.  

Like I mentioned, if your points are not restricted, you can use DVC points to book a room at Paradise Pier Hotel.  The dvc points needed range from 34-42 points per night.  At 34 points you would need to rent them for $19 a point and at 42 points you would need $16 a point.  Not a great use of points, but if the waitlist doesn't come through, it might make more sense to use your DVC points than cash.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Apr 23, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Well, I just got noticed today from the broker that seller sent in the closing docs, and that the transaction / escrow is now closed, so I think I will just take my chances in booking the next 2-3 weeks.  I already have Sat, Nov. 30th to Fri., Dec. 6th booked thru my HGVC ownership as my backup, but HGVC just don't have anything on Thurs., Thanksgiving day, and Fri.  Worse case, I just miss two extra days in Hawaii and enjoy Thanksgiving at home.  I just wanted to surprise my family with a DVC Aulani stay as well if we can make it work.  We got the already booked HGVC stay, and than a full week already booked for afterwards in Marriott Ko Olina, so I am not stress about not having a vacation !!!
> 
> Just thinking to get in two extra days in Oahu, and cut my HGVC shorter to 4 nights if DVC Aulani works out.
> 
> Great3



Congrats!  
Welcome to the DVC family.  
You will love staying at Aulani.  

You might want to consider renting from a points broker
the one or two nights you want.
You can also borrow from next year if you didn't buy
a stripped account. 

Just book the same category as what you made with the
club so you don't have to move.
Disney is very good about this although they will always
tell you they won't guarantee it.  They will do it. If for some
reason they can't, they will move all your stuff to the new room.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Well, thanks to everyone that posted.  After much stalking, wait-listing, etc.... (with booking a hotel stay for 2 nights as a back-up on Thanksgiving day), was I was able to re-arrange my Oahu vacation stay this last weekend between my Aulani and HGVC ownership.  I saw HGVC opened up for Thanksgiving, and grabbed that, and will than move on to DVC Aulani (which had availability after Thanksgiving weekend) and than Marriott Ko Olina.  So excited to finally try out Aulani, as I promised myself about 5 years ago in 2015 that I will say at Aulani one day, and now I will finally get to fulfill that wish / dream.

Great3


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 9, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Well, thanks to everyone that posted.  After much stalking, wait-listing, etc.... (with booking a hotel stay for 2 nights as a back-up on Thanksgiving day), was I was able to re-arrange my Oahu vacation stay this last weekend between my Aulani and HGVC ownership.  I saw HGVC opened up for Thanksgiving, and grabbed that, and will than move on to DVC Aulani (which had availability after Thanksgiving weekend) and than Marriott Ko Olina.  So excited to finally try out Aulani, as I promised myself about 5 years ago in 2015 that I will say at Aulani one day, and now I will finally get to fulfill that wish / dream.
> 
> Great3



Nice! That's a better order anyway, as Aulani and MKO are much closer than HHV.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 10, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Well, thanks to everyone that posted.  After much stalking, wait-listing, etc.... (with booking a hotel stay for 2 nights as a back-up on Thanksgiving day), was I was able to re-arrange my Oahu vacation stay this last weekend between my Aulani and HGVC ownership.  I saw HGVC opened up for Thanksgiving, and grabbed that, and will than move on to DVC Aulani (which had availability after Thanksgiving weekend) and than Marriott Ko Olina.  So excited to finally try out Aulani, as I promised myself about 5 years ago in 2015 that I will say at Aulani one day, and now I will finally get to fulfill that wish / dream.
> 
> Great3


If you want to meet up at MKO when you are here, I would love to talk timeshares with another owner that also owns HGVC, DVC and MVC.  Will be in house also so would love to chat.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Sep 10, 2019)

frank808 said:


> If you want to meet up at MKO when you are here, I would love to talk timeshares with another owner that also owns HGVC, DVC and MVC.  Will be in house also so would love to chat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Hello Frank808,

I would love to meet another fellow tugger while I am at Ko Olina.  I have learned a lot from your posts, especially in the HGVC forum.  I just PM'ed you so we can set this up.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## Great3 (Sep 10, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Nice! That's a better order anyway, as Aulani and MKO are much closer than HHV.



Exactly, it's a much better order.  I much prefer to say at HGVC at first, in the bustling Waikiki chaos, before relaxing at the Marriott Ko Olina and DVC Aulani.  This worked out so much better than I expected.  Now I don't need to shell out any more for the hotel stays (which I hate doing), after paying the MF dues for my timeshares, I just want to use them whenever possible.  Now, I do go in with realistic expectations knowing it probably won't work out (since I am depending on last minute plan changes / cancellation by others), and accept whatever happens, but I always keep hope, and lucked out this time.

Great3


----------

